# Bohemian Rhapsody - Emilie Autumn cover just released



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

You can listen to it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCcnubpAtYg

Can't wait for this EP. :D


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 29, 2008)

It's not heavy enough where it needs to be, but that's probably just a recording problem.
I feel like she doesn't do anything cool to it while drifting too far from the original in the wrong places.  It's like the same song with an awkward singer and instruments that fade too far into the background. :- /

She has a nice voice, but at times it seems like she's hardly trying.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha, you might not be too far off. XD She didn't even want to release this EP, but her fans sort of made her... P:

I like her use of violins and harpsichord, but otherwise, I think I have to agree with you.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 29, 2008)

My girlfriend will make me listen to this I'm afraid


----------



## Jolty (Aug 29, 2008)

Apart from getting the lyrics wrong in a few places, I quite liked her version of it :)
And as already stated, could've been heavier in some places but... yeah

Jolty doesn't know enough to make a decent comment :B


----------



## Valor (Sep 1, 2008)

Dammit Furret, mixing your current obsession with a song from my all time favorite band. You're _evil._

I'll listen to it later. Right now I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Minish (Sep 4, 2008)

It was okay.
I didn't think it was her best cover, but she did a good job.


----------

